# poll: top threats of 2014-2020



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

what's your crystal ball telling you


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The continued reign of radical liberals.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It will get much worse before it gets better.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Expect to take courses in speaking Spanish & Chinese. Develop a taste for stray cats & Norway rats.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I only have 10 choices in a poll, I wanted to add more


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> Expect to take courses in speaking Spanish & Chinese. Develop a taste for stray cats & Norway rats.


因此，这可能是共同语言？？？？


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

What about civil and racial unrest? I'm afraid racial unrest is just around the corner...I hope I am wrong...JM2C


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Top threat? for me, none you have listed . I believe the top threat is what might occur next presidential election, the liberals again win the white house. Then we'll know we are outnumbered. We'll know between the liberals and the people giving their votes for free handouts have taken over the country, then we'll know we are on the path of failure. That is what I see as our top threat.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Top threat? for me, none you have listed . I believe the top threat is what might occur next presidential election, the liberals again win the white house. Then we'll know we are outnumbered. We'll know between the liberals and the people giving their votes for free handouts have taken over the country, then we'll know we are on the path of failure. That is what I see as our top threat.


zombies?? Lol

as I said only had 10 choices, with international tension been up there... but zombies can cover libs, or spread of stupidity, etc...

one I'm worried about is Obama finding a 3rd term in office, its possible but only in a major situation (war, nukes gone off all over the USA, idk)


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I picked Aliens, but I'm thinking more along the lines of illegal aliens.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

airborne aids

Edit: a mutated aids monkey farts and expels a new hybrid ehanced form of HIV...super aids is released on the world and it has mutated so that it remains alive longer and spreads easily.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I honestly worry the most about this country tearing itself apart from within. True bankruptcy is a very real threat at this point.

Also, I see a pending civil war on the horizon. Our politicians are incompetent, and can't agree on the color of $hi! The government as a whole is caught in the corrupt grip of greed and special interest. The people HATE each other. Radical liberals vs. radical conservatives. Uncompromising hatred toward each other. States talking about dividing themselves. Everyone's views are getting farther and farther apart on the issues, with their attitudes becoming more and more extreme, on both sides of the isle.

This pattern has been seen before.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

The biggest threat is Hillary Clinton becoming President.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> The biggest threat is Hillary Clinton becoming President.


 There it is folks! We have a winner! That ugly, fat ass, pants suit wearing, liar ever gets to be President and we are in deep shit indeed!
You think our illegal alien problem is bad now, wait until you see how she handles it. We'd be on the path to a civil war PDQ.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Top threat? Continued dumbing down of our fellow citizens and the continued election of liberals. Both foster the entitlement mentality and government dependency. Neither of which are sustainable.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pir8fan said:


> Top threat? Continued dumbing down of our fellow citizens and the continued election of liberals. Both foster the entitlement mentality and government dependency. Neither of which are sustainable.


that one comes under zombies too


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I couldn't see you list of options. Maybe because I'm on the phone app... I worry about natural disaster: massive solar flare, earthquakes and tsunamis, volcano etc. I saw an episode of nova the other day that predicted a massive earthquake in the Caribbean and California that is estimated to be up to 30 times stronger than what hit Haiti in 2010. Also the threat from muslims should not be taken lightly.


natural disaster is on there and about 4 or 5 different/same Islamic possibilities Lol


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> The biggest threat is Hillary Clinton becoming President.


Agreed, or someone just as bad, many Nancy Pelosi-type liberals out there to choose from.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

You forgot Dollar collapse. I'm betting on that being the first threat.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel that the end of Obama in 2017 and the election of a strong conservative president will change many things in he world. So my biggest fear is that somehow Obama stays in power.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

none of which any of us can do anything about personally, all we can do is prepare for the enevitable.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

#1,I am expecting ISIS to swing back through Syria and come after Israel.but the Israelis may be able to beat them.they are some tough ****ers.
#2,I feel that the US will soon explode from within because we have taken enough shit from this current administration.
#3,I feel that there is gonna be some serious shit between Russia and NATO (us mostly) from MH 17 being shot down.
#4,I feel that a armed action is going to happen at our southern borders soon. 
#5,I don't feel that obama will have a third term. 
#6,I am not afraid of zombies, just the "bullet sponge meth heads"and, other general druggies that don't care about a human life..I have witnessed the way they are and can spot one a 1/2 mile away.
And,maybe the space aliens might know of a better way than what we are doing to ourselves now...hopefully we wont get a "Gort".


----------

